# Delete File (Group) and all shows in it



## megory

I'd like to be able to delete a file (or a group) with all the recordings in it, just as I can do in a computer. 

For me, it's a PITA to go through all the steps to delete all the shows saved in one file, even though I'm sure it is to "protect" us from nimble fingers.


----------



## jtreid

I agree. I should be able to hit clear or something on a folder and be prompted to delete the folder and its contents.


----------



## sushikitten

I wholeheartedly agree with this one. Tonight I had to delete two season's worth of shows that I decided not to watch, one at a time. Yuck. Or they should be a way, via Tivo2Go/Tivo Desktop, to do the same thing. 

I also like to go in and delete episodes here and there (tonight I went through 76 episodes of a cooking show to delete the ones I didn't care about). It's painfully slow to delete them one by one, having to wait for the menus to pop back up before moving on to view the next one. It would be great if we had the ability to simply scroll down, mark certain shows for deletion, and then delete them all at once.


----------



## Jonathan_S

jenhudson said:


> I also like to go in and delete episodes here and there (tonight I went through 76 episodes of a cooking show to delete the ones I didn't care about). It's painfully slow to delete them one by one, having to wait for the menus to pop back up before moving on to view the next one. It would be great if we had the ability to simply scroll down, mark certain shows for deletion, and then delete them all at once.


While not as nice as the ability to delete a whole folder at once, the newer TiVo software (with the deleted items folder) does support fast deleting.

Basically, you hit clear, and a little 'x' appears next to the program, you can move to the next program and hit clear again. Once you pause for a moment the TiVo will move all of the 'x' marked programs to the Deleted Items folder.
So you can move through a list much faster, because you don't have to mess around with the menus, or confirmation screens.

(Unfortunatly for me, that software isn't avalible for the DirecTV TiVos)


----------



## megory

Hey, that's NIFTY! Thanks!


----------



## sushikitten

Jonathan_S said:


> While not as nice as the ability to delete a whole folder at once, the newer TiVo software (with the deleted items folder) does support fast deleting.
> 
> Basically, you hit clear, and a little 'x' appears next to the program, you can move to the next program and hit clear again. Once you pause for a moment the TiVo will move all of the 'x' marked programs to the Deleted Items folder.
> So you can move through a list much faster, because you don't have to mess around with the menus, or confirmation screens.
> 
> (Unfortunatly for me, that software isn't avalible for the DirecTV TiVos)


Wow, I will have to try that! Thanks!


----------



## Bobbycarper

Just press clear (button bottom left of handset)on the group you want to delete & you will be given the option to delete entire group. Hope this helps


----------



## Jonathan_S

Bobbycarper said:


> Just press clear (button bottom left of handset)on the group you want to delete & you will be given the option to delete entire group. Hope this helps


That works, _now_. That functinality wasn't part of the software _5 years ago_ when this thread was current.


----------

